# Niterider Lumina 650



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

Checking to see if anyone has the new Niterider Lumina 650? It looks to have replaced the Minewt 600. They claim it is smaller, lighter, more lumens and cheaper.

Anyone have any hands on experience with it?


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

I purchased a Luminia 650 for $118 shipped. It comes with a bar and helmet mount. I think it is an excellent light, I bought it to replace a 1st gen Minewt that I have had since 2007. That light was was getting long in tooth and although it had an upgraded LED from a warranty service a few years ago, I decided it was time for an upgrade. The 650 is bright, I have been using the low setting on the street and rail trails and it is more than bright enough. I haven't used it on single track yet. The bar mount is solid, much better than the o-rings from the the older minewt series. The USB charging set up is great, I've been using an iPhone charging brick and it works perfectly. For less than a buck twenty and two mounting options included, I don't think you can go wrong. I don't have any experience with the cordless minewt's mounts but the lumina's seem very stable and is easy to switch from bike to bike.


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thank you for the information. Looks like I will have to check it out. I was planning on getting the minewt 600 until I saw the new lumina. Wouldn't make sense to get the minewt anymore, since the lumina is cheaper and seems like an all around better light


----------



## chrisaz82 (May 21, 2012)

I'm using a 650 myself. It's fantastic throws a ton of light in a very wide pattern.

I almost always run in low mode because the higher modes are just overkill even on dark dirt roads.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

Looking at this light as well, would be my primary light and used with helmet mount. Just got a cygolite 350 for my bars and love being cordless. This would replace my MagicShine. Anyone have experience with using the helmet mount or how it performs on singletrack.


----------



## chrisaz82 (May 21, 2012)

I've got no complaints about the helmet mount. I have it fastened to my 661 comp full face helmet and it throws light 1/4 of a mile from the top of your head


----------



## ryan3 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm deciding between one of the Luminas and one of the Cygolite Expilions, haven't decide how much power I need yet but both series' of lights seem pretty similar both in features as well as price. Would anyone recommend one over the other?


----------



## chrisaz82 (May 21, 2012)

I've had both.. the Expilion doesnt produce a beam anywhere near as wide and even as the Lumina ... luckily I bought the expliion from Amazon who refunded my full cost including shipping !


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Picked up one yesterday to ride around the streets at night. My wife kept thinking a car was coming up behind her, lol. Very bright, good clamp system, easily recharged off my laptop, and very light. Ridiculously bright... only needed the low setting to ride around with. (You could probably even get away with the "walk" setting).

The only thing I noticed is that the metal casing will get warm if you leave it on high, but it is cooling down enough outside now that I dont think it will be a problem. That is the best heatsink I have seen on a light though.


----------



## JMP0323 (Mar 29, 2012)

I had to return my MiNewt500 because it was not working properly. I am now looking into the Lumina as well. My buddy just got a Lumina 500 and it is pretty bright. 

I cant decide between the 500 or 650!!!! $30 difference.


----------



## apheod (Sep 3, 2012)

looks like a pretty solid light, it doesn't seem to have a replaceable battery though, does it? that would be a deal breaker for me, i always carry a spare battery.


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

Chrisaz82 - what expilion did you have? I see they now recently released the 700... wondering if that is the one you had, or if it was the 500?


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Here is an interesting/odd fact: If you place one of these too close to your Cat Eye wireless computer, the computer stops working.


----------



## Tin Turtle (Sep 6, 2012)

I have been using the Lumina 650 for about a month. No single track but night path rides. I have an extra mount on my road bike too. In a group with other riders who had purchased the lower lumen versions of the Lumina, my light was significantly brighter even on the low setting. I typically ride with it on low. 3 hours rides are never an issue for duration. It has saved me on a couple of occasions from head-on collisions with other riders too stupid to ride at night with a light.


----------



## SpecializedJim (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone ever consider two of these lights? One for the bar and one for the helmet? Or just get one and a smaller lumen for the second light?


----------



## ckc527 (Sep 23, 2012)

I just got the lumina 650. It's my first bike light and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## doodlesdostal (Sep 26, 2012)

I have the 650 on my helmet and ordered another for the handlebars. I feel like that will be a perfect combo for under $250. I'll give an update after I try it out.


----------



## SworksDan (Nov 29, 2011)

SpecializedJim said:


> Anyone ever consider two of these lights? One for the bar and one for the helmet? Or just get one and a smaller lumen for the second light?


Jim,
I have purchased two of the Lumina 650's,,,using one on the helmet and one on the bar,,I am very pleased with the combination as a whole as well as the units individually. The lights have very usefull beam pattern with a strong center and then a decent fill on the outside. I feel that the benefit of using the two lights has amany advantages,, those being: I am able to aim the lights at different distances down the trail based on terrain allowing good coverage close or far,,run one light or the other on different settings to extend run times,, leave one light off for emergency back-up,,loan one to a riding companion if they experience light issues(which has happened 6 out of the last 8 rides),,and the biggest benefit is the cordless design

side note: I am adding the following to allow for reference

I have used Light and Motion Arc's for the past 5 years and had been very pleased with them. I had one on the helmet and one on the bar. The Lumina eclipses these units in power and simplicity,, but not run time.

I currently also have and use a Lupine Betty 1850 lumen which is an absolute Beast of a light,, I use this light when I'm not concerned about battery weight or if I'm riding an unfamiliar trail system and want to light up the entire forest, so I don't miss seeing a single twig or rock in the trail,,,it also helps see Bear from a long way off!!!! :eekster:

hope this helps.


----------



## Glenrexellyn (Dec 30, 2010)

JMP0323 said:


> I had to return my MiNewt500 because it was not working properly. I am now looking into the Lumina as well. My buddy just got a Lumina 500 and it is pretty bright.
> 
> I cant decide between the 500 or 650!!!! $30 difference.


The 650 comes with the helmet mount and bar mount. The 500 and 350 ship with just the bar mount.


----------



## JDYMTB (Aug 20, 2012)

I picked up a 650 for bar mount since i have a helmet mount spot and the combo is awesome. I went for my first night ride in 10 years last night and could not have enjoyed it more! the lumina 650 is well worth the money.


----------



## SpecializedJim (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I just ordered one of these tonight to see how I like it and will probably end up getting a second one shortly after.


----------



## jimbo15471 (Jun 18, 2012)

I picked one up off amazon 119 shipped and will have it next week. I am pumped to night ride ...


----------



## doodlesdostal (Sep 26, 2012)

Not a great camera but this is a Lumina 650 on my helmet and a 17 lumen cheap light on my handle bars.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Just trying out the girlfriends for a couple ride. Switch turned red and was stuck in low mode after about an hour. 
also need to jiggle the plug to get it to charge. 
wondering if I can bring a usb battery bank like this








to double my run time.

seems they could have used a bigger battery. my neck can support alot of weight.

will keep testing


----------



## TKHanson (Aug 16, 2010)

Have any of you sed both the Niterider 650 and the CygoLite Expilion 700 USB? I'm considering both and trying to decide between them without trying either out.


----------



## TKHanson (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh and as you can tell, I'm only interested in a single light that is light, powerful and mountable on both my helmet and bike.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Any more updates folks? Does runtime improve after 5 or 6 battery cycles? I kind of want to pull the trigger on one for me. Thanks


----------



## chrisaz82 (May 21, 2012)

a little over an hour is all I ever get on FULL bright.

However, on it's lowest setting (250 lumens) I've never had it even indicate low battery after 4 hours of runtime


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

bamwa1 said:


> Any more updates folks? Does runtime improve after 5 or 6 battery cycles? I kind of want to pull the trigger on one for me. Thanks


I just got mine a few days ago, Ill try to do a runtime test tonight....


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

*2013 niterider lumina 650*

So here is what I found with my runtime test after a full charge and using high beam

According to the user manual:


> LOW BATTERY INDICATOR
> With approximately 15 - 20% battery capacity remaining, the indicator LED on the headlamp will turn from blue to red.
> 
> RESERVE MODE
> Reserve Mode will automatically shift your light to low beam when the battery is very low and about to cut off. Once reserve mode starts you will only be able to use Low Beam, Flash Mode and Walking Mode. High Beam and Medium Beam will be disabled.


at 1 hour 17 minutes the indicator turned red

at 1 hour 23 minutes it switched to low beam

I have yet to use the light while actually riding


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

Did my first night ride ever tonight. My setup is 2 Lumina 650's. One on the bar, one on the helmet. I chose these lights because of the positive reviews and I had my eye on the MiniNewt last year. With the increased light output and lower cost of the Lumina it was a no brainer to finally pull the trigger.

*The Good:* The lights are definitely bright. It was actually brighter than I had anticipated. I rode the firelanes in "low" and the technical singletrack in "high". Excellent visibility in terms of brightness, throw and beam width. Later, I still got very good visibility with just the helmet light set on "medium" riding on technical singletrack (more on that later).

*The Bad:* While making a small climb over some roots & leaves, I lost momentum and slipped forward toward the bars. I can honestly say that my body BARELY touch the light, but the light unit slipped off of the bar mount and onto the ground. Fair enough, I put the light back on and continued my ride. It stayed put for the next 30 minutes, but as I went down a technical downhill, the light fell off on its own. Not only did it fall off, but it fell off right over my tire and I ran over it. I thought perhaps that I was possibly riding too aggressive, even though I really wasn't, so I slow rode it down the rest of the hill. Didn't matter, the light fell off again. This time I put the bar light away and did the rest of my ride with the helmet light set on "medium" as I didn't want to risk running out of battery power.

*The Ugly:* Nothing really. I'm pleased with how the lights performed. Not happy about the bar mount. I am going to swap the other bar mount on to see if maybe I just got a bad one.

*Overall: * As I said above, I'm very pleased with the performance of the lights except for the one bar mount. I will update this regarding that situation. While riding with only the helmet light set on "medium", I was very impressed with how well I could still see the technical singletrack. I wouldn't recommend riding with a single light because, while you will get plenty of brightness, you can't get the same throw since you will be aiming the light lower to compensate for no bar lights. Also, riding with one light is just not a good idea in my opinion.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

steelhmr said:


> *The Bad:* While making a small climb over some roots & leaves, I lost momentum and slipped forward toward the bars. I can honestly say that my body BARELY touch the light, but the light unit slipped off of the bar mount and onto the ground. Fair enough, I put the light back on and continued my ride. It stayed put for the next 30 minutes, but as I went down a technical downhill, the light fell off on its own. Not only did it fall off, but it fell off right over my tire and I ran over it. I thought perhaps that I was possibly riding too aggressive, even though I really wasn't, so I slow rode it down the rest of the hill. Didn't matter, the light fell off again. This time I put the bar light away and did the rest of my ride with the helmet light set on "medium" as I didn't want to risk running out of battery power.


Good write up

I had my own suspicions about the security of the quick release mounts, your own experience confirms my suspicion. I have safety wire and pliers that ive used for securing motorcycle bolts. I may have to drill a small hole in the rail and do a little safety wiring for an upcoming 12 hour race to prevent this from occurring.


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, and here is a pic of the lights in action. In this pic I had the bar light on "medium" and the helmet light "high", but I had the helmet light aimed lower than I would ride at (I obviously didn't plan well). It really does look brighter in person and certainly is brighter when you have both set on "high" and aimed properly.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah whats up with that? a claimed 1:30 on high


----------



## steelhmr (Sep 30, 2011)

bamwa1 said:


> yeah whats up with that? a claimed 1:30 on high


Not sure what your question is in regards to? The run time seems reasonable considering the size and (low) weight of the unit. I just try to be extra cautious about not running it in "high" all the time. Honestly, when you see the beam that it produces, riding in "high" for me is only preferable for fast, technical singletrack. I'm more likely to use the "medium" setting for most of the singletrack trails I ride on and "low" for the firelanes.


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

bamwa1 said:


> Just trying out the girlfriends for a couple ride. Switch turned red and was stuck in low mode after about an hour.
> also need to jiggle the plug to get it to charge.
> wondering if I can bring a usb battery bank like this
> 
> ...


I'd be curious about this too. I have a lezyne 450 & the light well not turn on when charging... So no usb battery backup while riding for that one. But if it works on the niterider... I'd be tempted.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

This light wont turn on when charging


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

> Originally Posted by bamwa1 View Post
> Just trying out the girlfriends for a couple ride. Switch turned red and was stuck in low mode after about an hour.
> also need to jiggle the plug to get it to charge.
> wondering if I can bring a usb battery bank like this
> ...


I'm a little confused by the last couple posts. I was under the understanding that the Lumina 650 uses replaceable 18650 cells in the lamp that you can switch out at will . If you need longer run time just bring more 18650 cells along and you can ride as long as you want.

After looking at the Niterider website though and looking over the instructions for the 650 there are no instructions for switching out the battery. That being the case it doesn't look like the battery is designed to be easily accessible ( although it does say the battery is replaceable ). As nice as this light looks that would be a major design flaw if you aren't able to "easily" switch out the battery on a ride. Quick battery switch-out is a must have feature on a single cell self-contained lamp if you ride over 1.5 hr. ( Which most people will do in a heart beat ).

Nope, if I was considering one of these that would be the deal breaker. I'd likely start looking at the Cygolite Expilion 700.


----------



## CDC (Jul 11, 2006)

I have the Lumina 650 as well and it has been working really well. I have not had the problem with the mount that was mentioned above. My burn time has been spot on and i have been using the light for about 4 months now. My only real complaint is that the actual handlebar mount is too bulky but otherwise this light has proven durable and reliable.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

steelhmr said:


> Not sure what your question is in regards to? The run time seems reasonable considering the size and (low) weight of the unit. I just try to be extra cautious about not running it in "high" all the time. Honestly, when you see the beam that it produces, riding in "high" for me is only preferable for fast, technical singletrack. I'm more likely to use the "medium" setting for most of the singletrack trails I ride on and "low" for the firelanes.


My training loop trail takes 1 hr 15 mn to do a lap and now I'm adding in 9 miles there and back, another trail system takes 3 hours so 1:30 seems too little. The battery in my buddies lumina 600 before the 650 came out had a bigger battery inside, so they shrunk down size and weight at the expense of runtimes. His 600 can do 2 plus hours on a charge.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Cool!*



bamwa1 said:


> Just trying out the girlfriends for a couple ride. Switch turned red and was stuck in low mode after about an hour.
> also need to jiggle the plug to get it to charge.
> wondering if I can bring a usb battery bank like this
> 
> ...


That works, eh? I have a couple of external batteries around the house. Nice to know this is something I can do to get longer runtimes. :thumbsup:


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

I thought I'd chime back in. I started this thread looking for some info on the Lumina 650. I ended up purchasing a Cygolite Expilion 700, mainly because the batteries are removeable, but also because the beam shots I saw on two separate sites looked better to me.
PerformanceBike - bikes, bike accessories, bike gear, cycling equipment, cycling apparel, and more

NiteRider Lumina 650 LED Headlight - Normal Shipping Ground

Bicycle Light Comparison Guide - ModernBIKE.com

I am sure the lumina is a great light, but I really liked the idea of be able to change a battery on the fly if I'm out for a long ride. The mounting system for the expilion is fantastic (it comes with helmet and bar mount). You probably can't go wrong with either light, but I am happy with the choice I made


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

What is the average running time you get out of a fully charge battery?
Mine doesn't even last half of what the MiNewt 600 and the MiNewt 200 do.


----------



## jrss13 (Aug 15, 2009)

I've only used it a couple of rides so far... But it seems to live up to their claims. I rode the other night for 2 hours on high (not boost) when it was 30 degrees Fahrenheit.. and it didn't lose brightness at all. I left it on boost (highest setting) in the parking lot for another 20 minutes while I was packing stuff up and drinking a beer, and again no loss in brightness and no flashing from the indicator that it was low. Normally batteries die quicker when it is cold out. So I'm sure if its lasting this long in the cold it should be as good if not longer in warmer temps


----------



## Jaymanjibe (Nov 30, 2012)

I also bought 2 of the Lumina 650's. I use one on the bars and one on the helmet. I leave both lights on Medium and usually do 1.5 to 2 hr rides on local single track. No problems so far and lot's of light. I have done about 6 or 7 rides so far this fall. They are working great!


----------

